# Teenager battered dog then went to sign on



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A 19 year old battered his new dog with a hammer 20 times then stabbed it in the chest at 3am, then went to sign on, the poor dog took 8 hours to die
He only faces 6 months in jail
The poor dog was bought or given free, not sure, on gumtree 
mailonline, sorry no good at doing links
Absoluetly sickening, I hope whoever got rid of that poor dog is regretting it massively


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> A 19 year old battered his new dog with a hammer 20 times then stabbed it in the chest at 3am, then went to sign on, the poor dog took 8 hours to die
> He only faces 6 months in jail
> The poor dog was bought or given free, not sure, on gumtree
> mailonline, sorry no good at doing links
> Absoluetly sickening, I hope whoever got rid of that poor dog is regretting it massively


How sad 6 months will be nothing to that little scumbag.

Unfortunately you just can't tell even the charities can't thats why they are so tough on rules and why it can be harder at adopting dog then adopting a child.

Animals are so vulnrable they can't tell us what they need they don't speak our languege either yet we see fit to treat animals in such a horoundess mannor.


----------



## kittenlittle (Oct 30, 2013)

That poor dog - that lad should never out out of jail . They should beat him to death.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry guys my first post was inappropriate, I let my emotions get the better of me.

Poor little dog.

The Animal Cruelty laws need to get tougher.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They should do :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: to him. :mad5:


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a vile streak of hatred and cruelty in many peoples heads. Think they pick on animals because there is less chance of being caught, and if they are caught and prosecuted, the sentence is very light. Just hope hope the rest of the offenders life is a living hell for him.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> A 19 year old battered his new dog with a hammer 20 times then stabbed it in the chest at 3am, then went to sign on, the poor dog took 8 hours to die
> He only faces 6 months in jail
> The poor dog was bought or given free, not sure, on gumtree
> mailonline, sorry no good at doing links
> Absoluetly sickening, I hope whoever got rid of that poor dog is regretting it massively


This story was in the Manchester Evening News earlier this year. I think he got a suspended 1 year prison sentence and a ban from having pets. Disgraceful justice system as his dog suffered.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry wrong paper, article publish. 8th June 2012 Teenager, 19, battered dog with hammer 20 times and stabbed it through chest before leaving home to sign on at the JobCentre | Mail Online


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

my god! what part of the brain is missing that allows humans to act like this!! most of us have it genetically cored into us to not commit an acts like these. frightening what the human race is capable of.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Sorry guys my first post was inappropriate, I let my emotions get the better of me.
> 
> Poor little dog.
> 
> The Animal Cruelty laws need to get tougher.


I didn't see your first post - but I bet it said what we are all thinking.


----------

